# Gemeiner Sonnebarsch Geschlechtsbestimmung



## Ansaj (30. Aug. 2016)

Hallo liebe Forianer,
wie in einem anderen Thread schon erwähnt (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldfischnachwuchsregulierung.46782/page-2#post-536471) habe ich mich dazu entschieden ein paar gleichgeschlechtliche __ Sonnenbarsche (_Lepomis gibbosus_) in meinen Teich zu setzen, in der Hoffnung, sie halten meine Goldfischbrut etwas in Zaum.
Letzte Woche habe ich dann 3 Sonnenbarsche erworben, die schwimmen jetzt erst mal in einem Quarantänebecken. Bevor ich die Fische in den Teich setze, wollte ich fragen, ob es sich wirklich um 3 Männchen handelt, da die Geschelchtsbestimmung sehr schwer ist. Im Verkaufsbecken habe ich darauf geachtet, dass ich Sonnenbarsche mit möglichst großen rotem Kiemenfleck (Ohr) finde und der Verkäufer war sich auch sicher (wenn auch nicht hundertprozentig), dass wir Männchen ausgewählt haben. Die Fische sind natürlich noch nicht ausgewachsen und zeigen durch den Stress im Händlrbecken nicht ihre natürliche Färbung, was die Geschlechtsbestimmung erschwert. Bei mir habe ich bemertk, dass ein Fisch nur auf einer Seite ein rotes Ohr hat, die andere Seite zeigt kaum Rot. 
Ich würde mich über eine Enschätzung eurerseits freuen, ob wirklich alle 3 Sonnebarsche Männchen sind, oder sich ein Weibchen darunter gemischt hat (wenn es alles Weibchen wären, wäre das natürlich auch nicht schlecht, ich möchte nur Nachwuchs vermeiden).

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Ansaj (30. Aug. 2016)

Hier noch die Bilder des besagten Fischs, der auf der anderen Seite aber einen roten Fleck hat


----------



## Ansaj (30. Aug. 2016)

Hier die anderen beiden:


----------



## Ansaj (2. Sep. 2016)

Hat keiner eine Idee? Über eine Einschätzung würde ich mich sehr freuen. Wie haben denn diejenigen unter euch mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Sonnenbarschen die Geschlechter auseinander halten können?

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ansaj!
Das ist nicht so leicht, ich könnte auch gut behaupten Du hast drei Weibchen gekauft.
Richtig sehen wird man es erst wenn sie ein Laichverhalten an den Tag legen.
Eine türkise Untergrundfarbe kommt hinzu bei den Männchen, auch sind die Brustflossen  etwas gelber.Wenn das Laich-Spiel beginnt haben Männchen und auch Weibchen vor Erregtheit diese senkrechten Streifen, wie wir sie von unseren Flußbarschen her kennen.
Mehr kann ich nicht sagen/schreiben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Sep. 2016)

moin,
wir haben 2 __ Sonnenbarsche, von denen wir ziemlich sicher annehmen, dass es sich um männliche Fische handelt.
Sie sind schön neonfarben und haben auch die orange-angefärbten Kiemenflecken.
Weibliche Sonnenbarsche sind deutlich 'dumpfer' in der Farbgebung und haben nicht den orangen Kiemenflecken.....
unsere 2 müssen gleichgeschlechtlich sein, wir haben sie seit 5 Jahren zusammen im Teich und haben G´sD auch
noch nie Laichverhalten beobachten können.


----------



## Ansaj (4. Sep. 2016)

Danke für eure Beiträge, Ron und Eva-Maria
Ich habe zwar gehofft, die Geschlechter schon jetzt feststellen zu können, aber so kommen die __ Sonnenbarsche demnächst in den Teich und es wird sich wohl im nächsten Frühjahr zeigen, was ich da habe und gegebenenfalls muss ich dann versuchen einen wieder abzugeben.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Terminator (4. Sep. 2016)

Deine Fische heißen Sonnenbuntbarsche die sind nicht einheimisch nicht freilassen,  vermehren sich sehr schnell  und werden auch so um die 30 - 40 cm groß die sind sehr  hungrig und schlecht für einheimische Fische. Habe die schon mal geangelt in dem einem Weiher haben die sich so stark vermehrt dort gibt es fast keinen einheimischen Fische außer dieser scheiß Sonnenbuntbarsch . Er stammt aus Südamerika wird dort 60 cm lang und 5 kg schwer ist. Die Sonnenbuntbarsche gibt es bei uns nur weil irgend welche Leute die Aquarien haben keine bog mehr auf den Sonnenbuntbarsch haben dann wird der in irgendwelche Gewässer ausgesetzt .


----------



## Ansaj (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Terminator,
wer redet denn von Freilassen? Ich habe einen reinen Gartenteich ohne einheimische Fische und da sollen die __ Sonnenbarsche rein. Die Sonnenbarsche habe ich gekauft, um meinen Goldfischnachwuchs etwas einzudämmen, also in der Hoffnung, die drei __ Barsche fressen einiges an Fischbrut. Dass sie sich stark vermehren, ist mir bewusst, deshalb ist es mir ja so wichtig, dass ich nur gleichgeschlechtliche gekauft habe.
Wie kommst du darauf, dass der Gemeine Sonnebarsch (_Lepomis gibbosus_) bei uns 40 cm groß werden kann? Ich konnte nur Angaben finden, dass sie in unseren Breiten 15 cm, max. 20 cm groß werden, in ihrer Heimat (Nordamerika) mehr (Quelle: http://www.fischlexikon.eu/fischlexikon/suesswasserfische.php?fisch_id=0000000053)
Wie gesagt, ich habe drei Gemeine Sonnebarsche (_Lepomis gibbosus_) gekauft, auch Kürbiskernbarsch genannt. Vielleicht redest du von einer anderen Art, oder meinst du, dass es sich bei meinen Fischen nicht um _Lepomis gibbosus _handelt?

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Hat keiner eine Idee? Über eine Einschätzung würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Nee, ich lasse mich da nicht aus. Später kommen dann die Alimenteforderungen.


Auf den Bildern ist der Lepomis* gibbosus* (Gemeine Sonnenbarsch).
Die Tiere kommen aus Nordamerika und leben dort von den Rocky Mountains bis nach Nordmexico.
Größe etwa 20cm.

Denke der Terminator ist nicht gut Informiert. Richtig ist das die sich in Teichen schon mal als Plage entwickeln.
Bei Wiki seht 





> In seiner ursprünglichen Heimat ist der Gemeine Sonnenbarsch eine wichtige Beute für eine Reihe größerer __ Raubfische und fischfressender Vögel. Da er dem Prädationsdruck mit einer hohen Reproduktionsrate begegnet, tendieren Populationen ohne entsprechende Fressfeinde zur Massenvermehrung und Kümmerwuchs. Der Gemeine Sonnenbarsch übt einen nicht geringen Fraßdruck auf Jung- und __ Kleinfische aus. Eine Verdrängung von einheimischen Arten in den neu besiedelten Gebieten konnte jedoch bisher nicht nachgewiesen werden.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeiner_Sonnenbarsch


----------



## Ansaj (5. Sep. 2016)

Hi Totto,
im Geschäft wurden sie mir als _Lepomis gibbosus _verkauft_._ Also da war ein Informationsschild am Becken. Aber es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass der "Fachhandel" selber nicht so viel Ahnung von seinen Fischen hat. 
Wie kann man _Lepomis gibbosus _und _megalotis _denn unterscheiden? Auf meiner Bildsuche ist mir der gelbliche Bauch des megalotis aufgefallen, den meine Fische nicht haben, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sie juvenil sind und noch im Quarantänebecken.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Wie kann man _Lepomis gibbosus _und _megalotis _denn unterscheiden?


Ich denke es sind _gibbosus.....der megalotis  ist mehr Grünlich und das "Große Ohr " erscheint mir heller_
Ich schätze es wird erst Deutlich wenn man beide hat. 

_gibbosus_
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...=firefox-b&usg=__iItdOGI3w8-2GewH35oZg7UGxgg=

_megalotis_
http://exotengarten-pirna.de/fische/sonnenbarsche/lepomis-megalotis/


----------

